# Customer feedback on stones



## JBroida (Sep 13, 2011)

Here is a recent e-mail i received from a customer regarding some stones he purchased... thought you guys might enjoy it:



> Actually, I was writing to report back on the new stones you sold me, the Gesshin 5000 and the large Awasedo.
> 
> Because Im a home cook (although I occasionally will do 50-person meals for my wifes church), and have too many kitchen knives, they stay pretty sharp. I normally finish with the Rika 5000, and had done them all two weekends ago, so I skipped the Gesshin and went to the Awasedo. Rinses it off under the sink, and went to work. I was going to write wow! until I realized it wasnt so much a wow, as that clam, warm, and satisfied feeling you get when you are using a high quality tool that does exactly what is promised. I whipped through about ten knives in about 20 minutes. The feel is great, and theres just enough noise to know somethings going on. The stone mudded up immediately, but not as thickly as the Rika. I have a Naniwa 10k Superstone, and like it, but knives feel almost like they are skipping along the surface. By comparison, the knives simply slide easily on the awasedo. You done good, on this one as far as Im concerned.
> 
> ...


----------



## mattrud (Sep 13, 2011)

I will give you some feed back tomorrow Jon.


----------



## JBroida (Sep 13, 2011)

lol... they're all here for you


----------



## tk59 (Sep 13, 2011)

mattrud said:


> I will give you some feed back tomorrow Jon.


Haha! I hope you have as much fun as I have.


----------



## mattrud (Sep 14, 2011)

beyond excited. My flight boards in 10 minutes! And for all of you watching yes I am flying to go visit Jon's store. And Jon too of course.


----------



## tk59 (Sep 14, 2011)

mattrud said:


> beyond excited. My flight boards in 10 minutes! And for all of you watching yes I am flying to go visit Jon's store. And Jon too of course.


 That's funny. I go to visit the store and Sara, who is very cool. Jon mainly tends to be distracting while I'm trying to "connect" with his stones, lol.


----------



## Chef Niloc (Sep 15, 2011)

tk59 said:


> That's funny. I go to visit the store and Sara, who is very cool. Jon mainly tends to be distracting while I'm trying to "connect" with his stones, lol.


 
I had to read that 2x whhhh thought you wrote something completely different the first time I read it


----------



## zitangy (Sep 15, 2011)

this is getting more intensified.. trying to remember all teh japanese names of the stones and their respective grits, how to sharpen, hone is already a monumental task. How the secret is to " connect" with the stones?" These stones.. do they have magical powers like crystals that you can feel the energy? pray do tell... any instructions as to how to will be appreciated...


----------

